# How many times could I do a visa run



## Mrvpanchal17

Hey there,

Am a newbie on this site...Am not entirely sure how the new revised laws are on tourist visas work for UK nationals. But from my research I believe it's 30days and 10 days grace. Correct me if am wrong...:juggle:However I was wondering how many times could I do a visa run via hatta Omani border,** on a tourist visa** without incurring any nasty fines at the airport flying back to the UK? 


Cheers in advance


----------



## Jordanbasset

Heard about changes to Tourist visa on Dubail Eye radio the other day. The rules look to have changed and you can no longer do 'visa runs', but you can get a 90 day tourist visa - details here
New visit visa rules: Expats can sponsor a pal | GulfNews.com
'Visit visas
New rules for visit visas, revamped after a federal ruling, will come into effect on July 29 at 7.30am...
No visa run
"Visitors cannot go to Kish island, Oman or other neighbouring countries for a visa run. They will have to go back to their home country and then reapply for a visit visa."
For visitors who wish to stay longer, a three-month visa for Dh1,120 is applicable.'

If this is reported correctly I think it will catch a lot of people out


----------



## rsinner

This has more to do with people who do NOT get visa on arrival. Nothing in this article to suggest that there will be any change to the current visa on arrival regime (and the associated visa runs).

*And just noticed that the article is from 2008.*


----------



## Jordanbasset

Yes sorry my mistake, out two and two together and came up with 5


----------



## Mrvpanchal17

Cheers guys. just to clarify is the amount of times limited. Or is it a 3month visa upon arrival. Then exiting out then back in again. #bit confused..


----------



## rsinner

ignore the posts after your first post. 
it is 30 + 10 days. as far as I know it can be done unlimited number of times


----------



## imac

visa runs for people who have passports of countries that get a visa on arrival can theoretically be done an infinite number of times provided you don't do anything that would make you inadmissible to the country...


----------



## Jamjo

We have done the Visa run through Hata 4 times so far, there are companys that offer the visa run option and run daily. As above it is for country's on the list that get visa on arrival, we have never used the full 10 day grace period but i understand it is still in place. It is a common thing to do, the officials at the check points and immigration ask ' visiting or visa run?' and once at the Oman border they stamp the entry & exit stamp in on go. I have heard stories of people doing it for years, we had a lady from NZ that had done it for 2 years.


----------



## Mrvpanchal17

Thank you all for your positive feedbacks..peace of mind.. &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56833;


----------

